# ****Friday Pics****



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

HEB has it all.
Saw this in the parking lot yesterday.
Old man said they left the keys in it and was worried about someone stealing it. Told him not to worry, they'd have to know how to start it first.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

1. the look
2. checking lines
3. ready for blood


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Here's what we've been working on. This is a 1952 Clark, water cooled compressor.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Celebrate Cotton game at Texas Tech. Yeah, they decorate the outside of the stadium with cotton strippers and most everyone wore white. Pretty cool I think.










Corvette in the parking lot at Academy.










LOL!










Crystal City!










Green to anyone who can tell me what the blue box is, and how old it is.










BEST. FLAVOR. EVER.


----------



## lpk (Dec 28, 2004)

*PICS*

I am not sure I believe the "shots" but those are some good looking boys!!! Ya'll did well!!!



Palmetto said:


> 1. the look
> 2. checking lines
> 3. ready for blood


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Teal duck fajitas!!

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

New grand daughter to be born in February!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

My girl won best of the best and received her yellow belt. I'm very proud of her! She keeps me pretty busy between that and softball also jam session...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Cooler bound piggies. Starting this evening.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> Cooler bound piggies. Starting this evening.


No pics of what ya got for your birthday?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> No pics of what ya got for your birthday?


Some bow hunting stuff


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

patwilson said:


> My girl won best of the best and received her yellow belt. I'm very proud of her! She keeps me pretty busy between that and softball also jam session...


Nice flipper tan on them feets!! Mine look the same.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Some from our son in Afghanistan.


----------



## No Boat (Oct 12, 2010)

Texas T said:


> Some from our son in Afghanistan.


I think I went to high school with your son.... is his name Charles?


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Sunrise Tuesday south of Winnie putting the hurt on some teal.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Brew stand I just built
Added some shelving. Still need to add my aluminum heat shields.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Watch out world, she is the next Carrie Underwood/Taylor Swift! 
This is my daughter when she was 4. I have several videos of her singing but this is the only one I have at the moment 
She starts Guitar lessons Wednesday 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3435542533182&l=6864842059610329193

You should be able to watch the video even if you don't have a facebook account.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

No Boat said:


> I think I went to high school with your son.... is his name Charles?


Yes


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Patio finally getting finish.... Only the 4th try
My lil Dove exhibit...& red the squirrel.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Friday Bull!!!!









Just finished this black grouper too...


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

New Bucee's in Waller










Wagon wheel ranch horse sale in lometa, tx










It's was a muddy, nasty Friday night rodeo in brenham but still had to rope.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

My youngest daughter turned 1 on the 18th!!
Its unreal how fast they grow up








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

sisters hanging out. never would guess they're litter mates with how wirey Alby is


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Lady Bug
Sunset in San Diego this week


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Easy hunting







Little gym







New shotgun Rem 11-87








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

For the past 3 years I have been working in the shop, and I got promoted on Monday!

this is the new view!










KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Meanwhile out here in the sticks with my grand kids.


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Few more.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Watch out world, she is the next Carrie Underwood/Taylor Swift!
> This is my daughter when she was 4. I have several videos of her singing but this is the only one I have at the moment
> She starts Guitar lessons Wednesday
> 
> ...


Very cute, But I couldn't watch the whole thing. :rotfl:


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

South Zone opener "around" Dilley
My oldest can shoot!!!!!!!!!!! Proud of him.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Ranch pics from the dove opener and my first AR build

















































Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Found an old pic of me and my brother taken at Roseland Park back in the 70s...


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Loaded and going for some piggies after work. Gonna be a good weekend!


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

Finally took my CHL


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> Very cute, But I couldn't watch the whole thing. :rotfl:


Because it was just sooooo amazing you couldn't handle any more of the awesomeness?!?!? 

Lol she is a crazy kid, she entertains me for sure


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Because it was just sooooo amazing you couldn't handle any more of the awesomeness?!?!?
> 
> Lol she is a crazy kid, she entertains me for sure


She is for sure a cutie, JL..but she seems a little 'shy' to me. You ought to get her out and socialize her more...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Made my second hole in one on Monday. Hole 6 at The Bandit in New Braunfels. 5 iron 186 yards. 1 hop, some side spin and in !


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

My son got his Aggie ring last weekend. Part of the Aggie ritual when you get your ring, is to drop your ring in a pitcher of beer, then drink the whole pitcher and catch your ring in your teeth. He did his ring dunk with ten of his friends on Friday evening. We rented a pavilion for the event. Had about 200 show up. He drank his in 40 seconds (thatâ€™s my boy!). As a point of reference, when my wife got her ring (PhD in 2001) it took her 2:15 (sheâ€™s light weight)


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

"The Struggle is Real"  

Faith is thriving at College Station. In fact, we are both in the 5K up there next weekend and I got permission to bring Blue to Aggie Land RV park. He hasn't seen her since she left in August. If someone were to have told me a year ago that I would be in a 5K, with my daughter, at her college, I would have just smiled and silently questioned their sanity. It's been a great year.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Mont said:


> "The Struggle is Real"
> 
> Faith is thriving at College Station. In fact, we are both in the 5K up there next weekend and I got permission to bring Blue to Aggie Land RV park. He hasn't seen her since she left in August. If someone were to have told me a year ago that I would be in a 5K, with my daughter, at her college, I would have just smiled and silently questioned their sanity. It's been a great year.


Just admit the real reason your going is to let all those Ag's know she does in fact have a father who can in fact be there in a short amount of time with a big dog as well...it's alright.

And in regards to ring dunking I've seen in done in 13 seconds by my buddy but this is the same guy who can kill a pint in a blink of an eye...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

fwoodwader said:


> Just admit the real reason your going is to let all those Ag's know she does in fact have a father who can in fact be there in a short amount of time with a big dog as well...it's alright.
> 
> And in regards to ring dunking I've seen in done in 13 seconds by my buddy but this is the same guy who can kill a pint in a blink of an eye...


It ain't me that they gotta worry about, brother. I just deal with the survivors that her Momma leaves standing. None of us drink, so there's at least one tradition up there we won't be involved in. It's about a 40 minute ride if it needs to be


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Went to Concan last weekend


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Whos still Hungry ?*

Shortened week with leftovers...

2 - Day Spagetts n Meat Balls n Cheeken. DAy one make sauce and let it infuse overnight.. Day 2 Make the Veal Pork Meat-a-balls and simmer sauce for a few hrs

Nawlings Cobb Salad

Mahi - n Pineapple

Cheeken Tortilla Soupa

Watermelon Salad

Golumpki ( Pigeon in Polish ) ... Made with Turkey

Polska Salad Topped with Roasted Kicked Pecans ( Modern Age )

Buuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrpp !

Excuse Me...


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

This is not a food pic. I know better than to follow Captain Dave with that. Just posting a picture of some plates that were in our Huntsville cabin when we bought it in the 80s. The plates have Texas Prisons 1941 stamped on the back. Can you imagine the shanks that would be made out of these now days!


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

My daughter Lauren at a recent sporting clays fundraiser shooting with Team Boots N' Coots:


Lauren posing with her Yildiz shotgun:



My son Landon and I diving at Mammoth Lake:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Random pics from the channel & the bayou


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Its Friday!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

patwilson said:


> My girl won best of the best and received her yellow belt. I'm very proud of her! She keeps me pretty busy between that and softball also jam session...


















Me to Pat between softball practice and hitting coach for a hour every Thursday , and we are going to start piano lessons soon


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

mr. Breeze said:


> its friday!


 everybody stay calm, no sudden movement!!!


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

Anyone else getting bad photos downloaded form Friday Pics?


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

#1 ranked 7 year old in the country, 2nd year in a row to win the World Junior in Pinehurst Nc, at 6 years old he shot 7 under to win, this year, 3 under took the trophy. Daniel birdied 3 of his last 5 to win by a shot. 

Daniel has been a student for 3 years


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

devil1824 said:


> Brew stand I just built
> Added some shelving. Still need to add my aluminum heat shields.


Goign to make me a batch of beer this weekend. Wish I had a gravity system like that though.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Nwilkins said:


> #1 ranked 7 year old in the country, 2nd year in a row to win the World Junior in Pinehurst Nc, at 6 years old he shot 7 under to win, this year, 3 under took the trophy. Daniel birdied 3 of his last 5 to win by a shot.
> 
> Daniel has been a student for 3 years


just curious - at that age where do they T off from? Ladies?


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

grayson said:


> just curious - at that age where do they T off from? Ladies?


US Kids tees, actually short of the Lady/forward tees


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

rsmith said:


> Anyone else getting bad photos downloaded form Friday Pics?


Not really, but most could use re-sizing.
They either don't finish loading, or they run so big horizontly you have to use the scroll bar to view and view the posts that come after.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

cubera said:


> Not really, but most could use re-sizing.
> They either don't finish loading, or they run so big horizontly you have to use the scroll bar to view and view the posts that come after.


Switched phones. 13 megapixel now. I like it. More screen forvyou tovsratch n drool. Lol. 2cool wasvalways resizing. 

Here is tonight's eggpland seafood cassorol via tapatalk.
Plus the sauce

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The software here will try and resize larger pics to about 900 pixels wide in most browsers. I can't speak for internet exploder, but Chrome, safari and Firefox show the pics correctly unless you use some real small screen size. Typically, phone pics are huge in both pixel width and size, so the software tries to fix that.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Just finished the garage. Hate to put anything in it now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

freespool said:


> Just finished the garage. Hate to put anything in it now.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


how much does a job like that run, just curious?


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Carry,

Did it all myself. About $400 in material and around 25 hours of labor.
Important part on the floor is the prep. Scrape anything stuck to it. Scrub with degreaser, etching stuff, and then a bit of diluted muratic acid. Paint and moulding very easy.

And don't paint an area larger than you can reach to sprinkle the color flakes in 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Couple from a recent Hawaii trip
The resort.



























Some foliage 














The locals














The moon from atop muana kea


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

freespool said:


> Carry,
> 
> Did it all myself. About $400 in material and around 25 hours of labor.
> Important part on the floor is the prep. Scrape anything stuck to it. Scrub with degreaser, etching stuff, and then a bit of diluted muratic acid. Paint and moulding very easy.
> ...


i definitely don't have your talent, so i would have to pay someone to do it. my wife learned soon after we got married that its cheaper for us to hire the right guy first.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey Goosejuice, would the hawaii pics be from Ko Olina (Marriott)? Looks familiar!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Yup the Disney resort. Nice place for sure.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

What were you shooting with to get that picture of the moon?


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I was shooting with my d7100 and a 24-70 f2.8

The trick was that they had public telescopes aimed and i just focused on the view through the eye piece.
Here is another one from Muana Kea
This one is a long exposure looking toward the volcano. The glow you see is the lava in the crater beneath the clouds. 







Look how clear and large the big dipper is







This was saturn through a telescope. It was actually much brighter in person. So bright and clear in fact that i thought it was a sticker on the lens.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

In Carmel Ca. relaxing a few days in one of my students homes


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nwilkins said:


> In Carmel Ca. relaxing a few days in one of my students homes


Tough life...but I guess somebody's gotta do it......:rotfl:

(j/k.Neil)


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Mr. Wilkins that's beautiful.

That picture of Saturn is amazing JG.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

My Son Cory and his birthday present this afternoon. 2002 Mustang GT 5 Spd Never thought I would have a ford product parked in my driveway but I got a good deal on it. It is also sitting next to the ole lady's 2012 45th anniversary SS Camaro so we have not completely gone to the dark side.

It comes with conditions:
1) Hair cut
2)good grades
3)get a job
4)no dipping the wick
5)learn to work on his own car


----------

